# Eroica



## Richard dickson (23 Oct 2017)

Any one thinking of going to the erocia in Derbyshire 2018?
Got my ticket and entry for the 25 mile ride already. X2 .


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2017)

I think I now have a qualifying bike so may look at this for 2018


----------



## Oldfentiger (24 Oct 2017)

Yep - Mrs OFT and I have purchased our tickets for the weekend, including the 25 mile ride.
We had a great time this year so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Oct 2017)

I would, but Derbyshire is too steep for a fat bloke with old bikes...........


----------



## Oldfentiger (30 Oct 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> I would, but Derbyshire is too steep for a fat bloke with old bikes...........


If you do the 25 mile ride, it's mostly on the High Peak and Tissington Trail. Nothing steep and laughs all the way. There are people doing this ride on all types of bike, including shopping bikes and trade bikes. Nothing to fear.


----------



## Gez73 (2 Nov 2017)

We're going and actually riding this year (25 mile). We bought two suitable?bikes! Have gone three years previous but not ridden yet. 25 mile route although not yet released is expected to be family friendly and suitable for all. Looking forward to it. Great festival and dead family orientated. Gerry


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Jan 2018)

The 25 mile this year is going me be 30...


----------



## Gez73 (31 Jan 2018)

Yeah saw that yesterday. We'll do that one Paula and I. One stop too. I do like the sound of the Thornbridge stop though on the 50. Really hoping for Thursday arrival too. Not yet said if they'll allow that. G


----------



## Gez73 (19 Feb 2018)

https://mailchi.mp/b7c01fc01856/introducing-nova-eroica-britannia?e=7a6e8fe470


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2018)

Gez73 said:


> https://mailchi.mp/b7c01fc01856/introducing-nova-eroica-britannia?e=7a6e8fe470


 They're making it into a sort of rally race with timed sections and then saying it keeps the spirit of Eroica!?!? Go home EB, you're drunk.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2018)

I'm just a little annoyed myself about the whole idea. Wrong weekend entirely! No mention of it anywhere else but it did appear on the digital sponsor pack back in October. £64 too is a bit greedy considering I'm doing the Sunday ride and included festival pass anyway. I have a newer bike but that's not what Eroica Britannia is about. Kinda contradictory. I hope there is little interest. It could ruin Sundays rides too if the field is crammed with the Saturday lot out too. We'll see.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2018)

It does seem like a bait-and-switch, as I don't think Eroica Nova is crammed in with Eroica. I hope you're wrong and there won't be a load of segment racers out on the Sunday, or that they've got the racing out of their system the day before. Good luck!

(But I do feel it supports my decision to do other vintage rides instead of the more expensive EB...)


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2018)

Yeah. They seem to have pushed it just a little this time. Only its second year at Friden Grange too. It might work or it won't. I'm not sure how it will go but will enjoy our festival just the same. We might look elsewhere after this year. Odd that it seems so low key and they're trying to attract the Sunday riders to the Sportive. Still no mention of it elsewhere.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jun 2018)

I'm going on Friday. Never been before so just wanted to dip my toe and see what goes on.


----------



## Gez73 (11 Jun 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I'm going on Friday. Never been before so just wanted to dip my toe and see what goes on.


You'll love it! Third year for us but first time to ride, doing the 30 mile route. The Nova has been cancelled too which I'm pleased about. Gez


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Jun 2018)

I’ll be there too. Second time for us.
I’ll be on the 55 mile ride.
The weekend is a hoot, and especially if you enter into the spirit and dress up like an old fart.
That’s especially easy for me to do


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Jun 2018)

Will be there again this year, although thinking of taking a break next year. I still have a few niggles about how this is run, but overall its worth it... just!


----------



## Gez73 (13 Jun 2018)

We're the same Mike, just gotten a little greedy in some respects. The Nova thing was just daft. Considering the vintage velo event in Ulverston for next year. We will see you in the beer tent unless we end up wrestling for the same camping pitch. See you Friday.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2018)

I passed the tents last night - looks like they're already all set up with the ride routes signed.


----------



## Gez73 (13 Jun 2018)

They've been setting up all week. Assuming it's the boutique tents you saw. Looking forward to it now. Riding the shortest route on Sunday. G


----------

